# 2012 Roubaix Expert or Defy Advanced 2



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm close to purchasing one of these two bikes. Both new leftover 2012 models:

Roubaix Expert / Ultegra $2495
Defy Advanced 2 / Ultegra $2695

For the last couple of years the Roubaix was the bike I had planned on getting, but the Defy really caught my eye. I've tested the Roubaix but won't be able to test ride the Defy before I make my purchase. Has anyone really compared or owned both of these? The pricing on the defy seems a little steep for an 012 model, where I'm pinching myself over finding a new 012 Roubaix for $2495. 

I'm in my early 50's and this bike will be used mainly for training and distance events, fast centuries / double centuries etc. 

Any insite would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I would never buy a bike I couldn't ride ahead of time.


----------



## eflayer2 (Feb 15, 2002)

I have not compared those two. But I am selling a 2009 S-Works Roubaix that I have loved riding. I have replaced it with a 2009 Robaix Pro in the next size up. I am not positive but pretty sure the S-Works had a "smoother" road feel than the Pro. This might suggest there really is a difference in the different carbon layup combinations used to build these bikes. I was skeptical until I had a chance to do this comparo. I do believe the 2012 Expert is the same layup as 2009 S-Works and that S-Works is a fine ride. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

RJP Diver said:


> I would never buy a bike I couldn't ride ahead of time.


Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

eflayer2 said:


> I have not compared those two. But I am selling a 2009 S-Works Roubaix that I have loved riding. I have replaced it with a 2009 Robaix Pro in the next size up. I am not positive but pretty sure the S-Works had a "smoother" road feel than the Pro. This might suggest there really is a difference in the different carbon layup combinations used to build these bikes. I was skeptical until I had a chance to do this comparo. I do believe the 2012 Expert is the same layup as 2009 S-Works and that S-Works is a fine ride. Good luck with your decision.


eflayer2, I borrowed and rode a 2010 Expert for a couple of weeks last summer. I loved the feel of that bike. The owner eventually said it developed a crack near the bottom bracket and was replaced on warranty with a 2011 model. I'm going to try and grab the Roubaix. Price seems a little too good to be true, hope it works out. See ya


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

The Roubaix Expert Ultegra is a very nice bike. The Expert is an SL3 frame which is a nice upgrade from the lower SL2 models.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

The Giant for sure. Stiffer and higher quality frame and components. Specialized likes to cheap out on components in places they think you won't notice. I can flex the Roubaix Expert but not the Giant.



choppedsled said:


> I'm close to purchasing one of these two bikes. Both new leftover 2012 models:
> 
> Roubaix Expert / Ultegra $2495
> Defy Advanced 2 / Ultegra $2695
> ...


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

Test ride then decide.

Also factor in which shop can offer the better bike fit.

Both are excellent bikes with lifetime frame warranties.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

I decided on the 2012 Roubaix Expert. It's really the bike I've wanted for a long while, and ridding one last summer helped confirm that. The Giant is a sharp looking bike, but I would second guess my decision had I bought one. Really a toss up, but the Roubaix was my first choice. I'm getting a fitting tomorrow from a PT that specializes in cycling, and competes himself. 

Thanx for the feedback.


----------



## cmdisme (Feb 5, 2013)

I think you made a great choice. A friend of mine rode his Roubaix from coast to coast and loved it. Even though I have more of a "race" geometry on my bike he can still smoke me in a sprint... guess it's not always the bike.


----------



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

cmdisme said:


> I think you made a great choice. A friend of mine rode his Roubaix from coast to coast and loved it. Even though I have more of a "race" geometry on my bike he can still smoke me in a sprint... guess it's not always the bike.


 It's never the bike. You'll be fastest on a bike you enjoy riding.


----------

